# Quinceañera - Feedback



## NedM (Jan 5, 2014)

So just recently I photographed my first Quince.
I've been trying to work on DOF and I'm seeing MAJOR improvements.
Here are a couple photos:

Shot on 600D with fill flash.
C&C Welcome.
Improvements?
Strengths?
Weakness? 

Ignore the watermark.

1.
f5.6
1/200 sec
ISO- 400
Focal Length - 65mm






2.
f/5.6
1/125 sec
ISO - 400
FL: 135mm





3.
f/5.6
1/200 sec
ISO - 400
FL: 40mm


----------



## ronlane (Jan 5, 2014)

Just a couple of things that stand out to me. The skin tones look all over the place. (could be a wb issue). #2 looks blown out and the other two need fill light. Not a fan of the watermark, it's too  big and takes away from a pretty lady.


----------



## limr (Jan 5, 2014)

She's fifteen??


----------



## NedM (Jan 5, 2014)

ronlane said:


> Just a couple of things that stand out to me. The skin tones look all over the place. (could be a wb issue). #2 looks blown out and the other two need fill light. Not a fan of the watermark, it's too  big and takes away from a pretty lady.



I noticed that too. Especially under her eyes on her cheekbones. At first I thought it was my wb, or perhaps some other lighting issue but I believe it was actually her makeup. All of these photos had a fill light. I might have overexposed the photos in post processing. 
As for the watermark, I'm terrible at making my own, so I just went for simplicity.
Any suggestions as to where I can get a better idea for a wm?


----------



## NedM (Jan 5, 2014)

limr said:


> She's fifteen??



Last time I checked, yes!


----------



## ronlane (Jan 5, 2014)

NedM said:


> ronlane said:
> 
> 
> > Just a couple of things that stand out to me. The skin tones look all over the place. (could be a wb issue). #2 looks blown out and the other two need fill light. Not a fan of the watermark, it's too  big and takes away from a pretty lady.
> ...



Either nothing or a simple font with your name or business name. Put it in a corner and make the opacity on it very light where you almost can't see it. JMHO.


----------



## NedM (Jan 5, 2014)

Taken into consideration, Ron!

Anymore feedback, suggestions, comments?


----------



## tirediron (Jan 5, 2014)

Get.  The.  Flash.  OFF.  Of.  The. Camera!  Your exposures aren't bad, and the use of fill flash definitely helped, a lot, BUT...  it would have been even better if you'd moved if off-camera.  For shooting this sort of event, I would use a flash bracket.  


One issue that I think needs some improvement is your posing.  #1 seems awkward and forced, especially the way she's propping up her light arm.  #2 has distorted her right arm by pressing it against the structure she's leaning on, and in #3 you've cropped her elbow and hand; cropping joints is fine, IF you do it boldly, and not at/near a joint, never on a longitudinal axis, and don't crop of 'little bits' such as her fingertips. 


Overall, they're not bad, but there is definitely room for improvement!


----------



## NedM (Jan 5, 2014)

tirediron said:


> Get.  The.  Flash.  OFF.  Of.  The. Camera!  Your exposures aren't bad, and the use of fill flash definitely helped, a lot, BUT...  it would have been even better if you'd moved if off-camera.  For shooting this sort of event, I would use a flash bracket.
> 
> 
> One issue that I think needs some improvement is your posing.  #1 seems awkward and forced, especially the way she's propping up her light arm.  #2 has distorted her right arm by pressing it against the structure she's leaning on, and in #3 you've cropped her elbow and hand; cropping joints is fine, IF you do it boldly, and not at/near a joint, never on a longitudinal axis, and don't crop of 'little bits' such as her fingertips.
> ...



A flash bracket?
Would distancing my flash away from the camera better the exposure and lighting overall? How so?

Hm, you're right. Her arm does seem a but distorted now that you mentioned it. 
I'll be sure to study up on some more natural poses.
It's just she didn't know how to pose, and I tried making her as comfortable as I possibly can in front of the camera.

You're right there, I didn't think cropping her elbow wouldn't be a problem but I see it now!
I have one where the elbow and fingers are not cut off; I'll be sure to use that photo!

Thank you, I still have a lot to learn obviously, and your feedback definitely helps!


----------



## tirediron (Jan 5, 2014)

A flash bracket.  This will help do two things.  One is to get rid of those nasty, 'dead-center of the pupil' catchlights from on-camera speedlight use, and it will also cause more natural looking shadows.  Remember that we expect 'natural' light to come from above (the sun, ceiling lights) so even though the difference might be very slight, it will look better because the shadows will be closer to the way we expect to see them.


----------



## NedM (Jan 5, 2014)

tirediron said:


> A flash bracket.  This will help do two things.  One is to get rid of those nasty, 'dead-center of the pupil' catchlights from on-camera speedlight use, and it will also cause more natural looking shadows.  Remember that we expect 'natural' light to come from above (the sun, ceiling lights) so even though the difference might be very slight, it will look better because the shadows will be closer to the way we expect to see them.




I'll have to look into these flash brackets. The day I shot the quinceanera, there were plenty of other photographers around shooting their sessions, and a few them also had flash brackets. Thanks!


----------



## ShootRaw (Jan 5, 2014)

Make sure you watch the hands..Soft hands always..Tense hands or claw like hands are not flattering..


----------



## Steve5D (Jan 5, 2014)

The only thing which really stands out to me is the absolutely unnatural pose in #1. No one stands while holding their arms like that. Ever.


----------



## Clee33 (Jan 5, 2014)

Overall a terrific set of a lovely model. The shadow is a bit noticeable under the eyes, but does not detract. I'd maybe also just change the watermark to make it smaller and perhaps just in graded opacity screened over the image.

Hope this helps


----------



## NedM (Jan 5, 2014)

ShootRaw said:


> Make sure you watch the hands..Soft hands always..Tense hands or claw like hands are not flattering..



You're right, her clench fist is not flattering! I'll be sure to think of more soft natural poses! Thank you!


----------



## NedM (Jan 5, 2014)

Steve5D said:


> The only thing which really stands out to me is the absolutely unnatural pose in #1. No one stands while holding their arms like that. Ever.



Any links you might know of or articles that suggest great poses for women?


----------



## NedM (Jan 5, 2014)

Clee33 said:


> Overall a terrific set of a lovely model. The shadow is a bit noticeable under the eyes, but does not detract. I'd maybe also just change the watermark to make it smaller and perhaps just in graded opacity screened over the image.
> 
> Hope this helps




Thank you!
She was very easy going and so fun to work with!

Yeah, I too also noticed the shadows under her eyes but I'm not sure what could have caused it.
It might have been the lighting situation but I'll cautious next time around!

So I've been told, I think I'll just change the watermark entirely!
I have a few ideas!
Thank you, Clee!

Very helpful!


----------



## Steve5D (Jan 5, 2014)

NedM said:


> Steve5D said:
> 
> 
> > The only thing which really stands out to me is the absolutely unnatural pose in #1. No one stands while holding their arms like that. Ever.
> ...



Nope, not a one...


----------



## NedM (Jan 5, 2014)

Steve5D said:


> NedM said:
> 
> 
> > Steve5D said:
> ...



Thanks for the help anyways!


----------



## Tiller (Jan 5, 2014)

Steve5D said:


> Nope, not a one...



Nice one Steve.


----------



## Derrel (Jan 5, 2014)

Tiller said:


> Steve5D said:
> 
> 
> > Nope, not a one...
> ...



Nice one, indeed. Sooooooo helpful!

Quinceanera Photo Poses


{Quinceanera Photography Ideas}

Quinceanera poses - Google Search

https://www.flickr.com/groups/1658668@N20/


----------



## NedM (Jan 5, 2014)

Yes! That flickr group has tons of great ideas and poses I could try out! 
As well as those pinterest links!
Thank you, Derrel!


----------



## ShootRaw (Jan 5, 2014)

NedM said:


> Steve5D said:
> 
> 
> > The only thing which really stands out to me is the absolutely unnatural pose in #1. No one stands while holding their arms like that. Ever.
> ...



Here you go..


----------

